# [NEW] Synchron Prime Edition: Free Demo Licenses & Project Files available - no dongle required!



## Ben (May 3, 2022)

For a limited time we are offering 30-days demo licenses of Synchron Prime Edition, free for everyone!
Get it from the product page here:





SYNCHRON PRIME EDITION - Vienna Symphonic Library


The Synchron Prime Edition gathers the essential instruments and articulations of our highly successful Synchron Series into one affordable and resource-saving collection that is easy to use, versatile and fun to play.




www.vsl.co.at






Want to check out how the audio demos sound in your DAW?
Download the Prime Edition tutorial file from within the Vienna Assistant!







More info & video walkthroughs here: https://www.vsl.co.at/Starter_Editions/Synchron_Prime_Edition#!Tutorials





--- original post ---




It's finally here - a light-weight all-in-one Synchron library, perfect to start your musical adventure, complete your Synchron Collection, or to use on the road: Synchron Prime Edition
No USB Key required when using the iLok Cloud!

Don't be fooled by the small installation size of less than 70 GB for *42 instruments*: This library packs a lot of content, without sacrificing quality.
You will get the most important instrumentes and articulations of our flagship Synchron Series.
The included* two mic channels *will provide you with all the flexibility you need to shape your sound (close or mid + RoomMix).

And best of all: There are attractive upgrade and crossgrade prices available from and to the bigger Synchron libraries!
Crossgrade pricing starts at € 95, so make sure you are logged in to check your personal price!


Get it here for just € 445 (intro; reg: € 595)


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 3, 2022)

Really great Crossgrade-Options 👍 I only own some of the Synchron-Strings (I, Pro, FX).


----------



## widescreen (May 3, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Really great Crossgrade-Options 👍 I only own some of the Synchron-Strings (I, Pro, FX).


Not so great for me, 95€ just for harp single notes is .

But I'm not the target audience (which is the people who own 2 or less Synchron collections).


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 3, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Not so great for me, 95€ just for harp single notes is .
> 
> But I'm not the target audience (which is the people who own 2 or less Synchron collections).


Then you already own most/everything else from the synchron-series and get the smallest crossgrade price? 🤔 Mine is 275 for the "whole" prime-edition content as I own Strings I, Pro and FX.

But isn´t 95€ still 50% off for the harp as buying the synchron-harp seperately (195€ Standard Library)?


----------



## widescreen (May 3, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Then you already own most/everything else from the synchron-series and get the smallest crossgrade price? 🤔 Mine is 275 for the "whole" prime-edition content as I own Strings I, Pro and FX.


Yes, only some Pianos missing (and surround upgrades for SS I, SS Pro, FX) and the Harp (which I will buy somehow or other in late summer or fall).

But the lowest crossgrade price comes already if you own 2 Synchrons.


----------



## widescreen (May 3, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> But isn´t 95€ still 50% off for the harp as buying the synchron-harp seperately (195€ Standard Library)?


Yes, it is. But only for single notes it is still much. Last sale for the Harp (till this morning!) was 145€.

But 95€ for getting as example the Prime Harp, Prime Woodwinds+Brass (if you only own SY Strings Pro+Perc I) is not that bad.


----------



## PedroPH (May 3, 2022)

"just € 445"


----------



## Zanshin (May 3, 2022)

For what you get, seems like a great deal on a comprehensive starter package


----------



## widescreen (May 3, 2022)

PedroPH said:


> "just € 445"


Other complete entry-level orchestras are pretty similar in pricing (N, A1...).


----------



## PedroPH (May 3, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Other complete entry-level orchestras are pretty similar in pricing (N, A1...).


Not during sales. This is the intro price. It's possible to buy BBC SO Core for $200-$240, Nucleus for $300, and HOOPUS, which is not entry-level, for less than $334-$338. I'm not criticizing them. I just found the word "just" in that context quite funny.


----------



## Markrs (May 3, 2022)

PedroPH said:


> Not during sales. This is the intro price. It's possible to buy BBC SO Core for $200-$240, Nucleus for $300, and HOOPUS, which is not entry-level, for less than $334-$338. I'm not criticizing them. I just found the word "just" in that context quite funny.


Please remember this is a commercial thread. Best to move comparisons to a Sample talk thread (I know this isn't normally an enforced rule, but I think it is a polite thing to do).






Synchron Prime Edition Sample Talk Thread


So the 70gb library is Synchron Prime Edition. The intro price of €445 puts it in competition with EastWest Hollywood Orchestra Opus and SA BBC SO. Be interesting to hear what you all think. Crossgrade options and pricing: https://www.vsl.co.at/Starter_Editions/Synchron_Prime_Edition...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2022)

Keep in mind that you will have access to 2 mic channels. It gives you so much more flexibility. Also the amount of instruments you get, and the quality - imo there is nothing out there that can compete at this price point - but that's just my opinion


----------



## S4410 (May 3, 2022)

I wonder what's the use of this for someone already having the full Syncronised Special Editions? My upgrade price is € 265 . Yes, different libraries but another packaging of basic sounds and articulations again... And i already paid for the synchronized upgrade..


----------



## PedroPH (May 3, 2022)

Ben said:


> Keep in mind that you will have access to 2 mic channels. It gives you so much more flexibility. Also the amount of instruments you get, and the quality - imo there is nothing out there that can compete at this price point - but that's just my opinion


That may be true. I didn't mean to disparage the offer. It may be a good proposition. I only found the word "just" funny next to a sum which, even if it can be reasonable for this product, I don't consider a small sum.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2022)

S4410 said:


> I wonder what's the use of this for someone already having the full Syncronised Special Editions? My upgrade price is € 265 . Yes, different libraries but another packaging of basic sounds and articulations again... And i already paid for the synchronized upgrade..


It's not another SYNCHRON-ized library, but completely based on Synchron libraries.


----------



## PedroPH (May 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Please remember this is a commercial thread. Best to move comparisons to a Sample talk thread (I know this isn't normally an enforced rule, but I think it is a polite thing to do).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying I'm impolite?  

Now, seriously: it wasn't I that brought up a comparison with the competition. I was just replying to someone who did.


----------



## Markrs (May 3, 2022)

PedroPH said:


> Are you saying I'm impolite?
> 
> Now, seriously: it wasn't I that brought up a comparison with the competition. I was just replying to someone who did.


You were not impolite 😊. It was more that yours was the last comment and I though i would open a new thread before others replied to it.


----------



## S4410 (May 3, 2022)

Ben said:


> It's not another SYNCHRON-ized library, but completely based on Synchron libraries.


Yes i know, different but *similar* libraries


----------



## sinkd (May 3, 2022)

Ben said:


> Keep in mind that you will have access to 2 mic channels. It gives you so much more flexibility. Also the amount of instruments you get, and the quality - imo there is nothing out there that can compete at this price point - but that's just my opinion


Ben,

Is there (or will there be) a Dorico playback template? That might seal the deal for me.


----------



## odod (May 3, 2022)

this € is the symbol of my fear :( .. my currency is so low compare to it .. so the price is gonna go up higher than usual plus the scary TAX .. I am gonna save some money for VSL stuffs


----------



## Zanshin (May 3, 2022)

sinkd said:


> Ben,
> 
> Is there (or will there be) a Dorico playback template? That might seal the deal for me.


Website says:

Notation Program Integration​You’ll find Expression Maps for *Cubase* and *Dorico,* Soundsets for *Sibelius *as well as Presets for* Notion* at MyVSL.


----------



## RSK (May 3, 2022)

Great move, VSL. There are other all-in-ones at this price point, but hardly any at this level of quality. You filled a great niche in your lineup.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 3, 2022)

I'm very impressed. What a great way this will be to get started with Vienna!

As my orchestral needs are quite light, this is something for me to consider as a main orchestral workhorse library. Having close mics and a dry library is ideal for me.


----------



## Noland (May 3, 2022)

Another brilliant release from VSL, sounds great!
@Ben any ideas what the upgrade/crossgrade pricing will be after the intro price is ended?


----------



## Rudianos (May 3, 2022)

Somerset Rhapsody as a Demo - nice choice! Love Holst. WOW

Are these Winds, Brass, Percussion - are they same velocity layers, sampling quality ... and such as their full counterparts - just limited articulation and mic choices?


----------



## lgmcben (May 3, 2022)

Goodbye my vouchers


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 3, 2022)

Nice release, just bought it because of the low crossgrade price. And to get the harp and the celeste, which aren't available in the BBO subsets. Still missing the marimba.

In my opinion, it's a good starting library. The nearest competitor would be OT Berlin Orchestra (by Berklee), because of the individual solo instruments in the brass and woods section. Only thing missing, for me, is vibraphone and solo strings (but I understand we don't have a dedicated SYNCHRON library yet). Maybe a piano, too, like in the SYNCHRON-ized SE.

From a marketing point of view: I'm familiar with VSL's catalogue, no problem. But with this release, I feel it's becoming more and more complicated for new users to distinguish between the SE, SYNCHRON-ized SE and Prime Edition and even BBO. Just my feeling.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 3, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Nice release, just bought it because of the low crossgrade price. And to get the harp and the celeste, which aren't available in the BBO subsets. Still missing the marimba.
> 
> In my opinion, it's a good starting library. The nearest competitor would be OT Berlin Orchestra (by Berklee), because of the individual solo instruments in the brass and woods section. Only thing missing, for me, is vibraphone and solo strings (but I understand we don't have a dedicated SYNCHRON library yet). Maybe a piano, too, like in the SYNCHRON-ized SE.
> 
> From a marketing point of view: I'm familiar with VSL's catalogue, no problem. But with this release, I feel it's becoming more and more complicated for new users to distinguish between the SE, SYNCHRON-ized SE and Prime Edition and even BBO. Just my feeling.


It really is!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 3, 2022)

By the way: In general I'm not that fond of VSL's demo tracks. As I'm a John Williams fanboy, I do like Erik's demo. Well done! Same is true for his other demo for the woods.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 3, 2022)

Just went through all the instruments: With the solo instruments you can decide between senza and con vibrato, but not with the strings. VSL should really consider to integrate the molto vibrato patches. Then it's a really good all-rounder.


----------



## method1 (May 3, 2022)

Congrats on the release. Already own most of this but it will be great to have on the laptop!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 3, 2022)

Can anyone tell me the RAM useage differences between the same template using the same patches between standard Synchron libs vs Prime? correct me if I’m wrong, but it should be half given that Prime is running 2 mics vs the 4 that come with standard Synchron libraries, correct?

Are the dynamic layers between standard Synchron libs and Prime the same, or is Prime reduced? I’m guessing its the same as VSL mention the ability to write using Prime, and then later load the full versions for more mic/mixing control. If they didnt have the same dynamic layers it’s possible different samples would be triggered which could change the performance of your mockup, but would also like confirmation on this.

Curious for any real world examples as RAM is my biggest issue when composing on a laptop. Anyone willing to load up their Synchron template and replace the same patches with Prime and report back on the RAM usage?

Also, are there any tutti patches for winds? Seeing as how VSL listed Strings & Brass as having a tutti patch (use that patch all the time in the Synchron library) I really hope they have the same for woodwinds in prime and hopefully just forgot to mention it?! If not, any chance of adding one? Tutti patches for a sketching tool are very helpful IMO.


----------



## sundrowned (May 4, 2022)

Please do a Prime Elite strings edition


----------



## Per Boysen (May 4, 2022)

I was given the price 95 when logging in yesterday, so I planned to buy it today. But today my price has been increased to 275. Given this, I will hold off from buying.


----------



## Geomir (May 4, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Nice release, just bought it because of the low crossgrade price. And to get the harp and the celeste, which aren't available in the BBO subsets. Still missing the marimba.
> 
> In my opinion, it's a good starting library. The nearest competitor would be OT Berlin Orchestra (by Berklee), because of the individual solo instruments in the brass and woods section. Only thing missing, for me, is vibraphone and solo strings (but I understand we don't have a dedicated SYNCHRON library yet). Maybe a piano, too, like in the SYNCHRON-ized SE.
> 
> From a marketing point of view: I'm familiar with VSL's catalogue, no problem. But with this release, I feel it's becoming more and more complicated for new users to distinguish between the SE, SYNCHRON-ized SE and Prime Edition and even BBO. Just my feeling.


I agree to every single point of this post.

The closest product to directly compare Synchron Prime with is Berlin Orchestra (Berklee), since the samples for both libraries are taken from very expensive flagship libraries, and both include many individual solo woodwinds and brass instruments.

I think that a Marimba and a Vibraphone really need to be added, since they both are essential melodic percussion instruments.

Also the piano included in the SYNCHRON-ized SE is missing here. It's the lite version of a Synchron piano, so imho it fits this collection (Synchron Prime) even better than it fits the SYNCHRON-ized SE! It's a pity they skipped it here.

Seeing that SYNCHRON-ized SE has extra volumes for people that want to expand it, hopefully the same will happen with Synchron Prime. Synchron Solo Strings are not yet available, but chamber strings are (Elite). So if they add a second volume containing i.e. the Concert Grand Lite, marimba, vibraphone and 4 woodwinds sections (3 flutes, 3 oboes, 3 clarinets, 3 bassoons) then it would really be a complete premium starter orchestral library.


----------



## ShidoStrife (May 4, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Can anyone tell me the RAM useage differences between the same template using the same patches between standard Synchron libs vs Prime? correct me if I’m wrong, but it should be half given that Prime is running 2 mics vs the 4 that come with standard Synchron libraries, correct?
> 
> Are the dynamic layers between standard Synchron libs and Prime the same, or is Prime reduced? I’m guessing its the same as VSL mention the ability to write using Prime, and then later load the full versions for more mic/mixing control. If they didnt have the same dynamic layers it’s possible different samples would be triggered which could change the performance of your mockup, but would also like confirmation on this.
> 
> ...


Should be even less as there are less articulations. The system requirements said 8GB minimum, 16GB recommended. SSP is 16GB minimum 32GB recommended.


----------



## Flyo (May 4, 2022)

Someone knows if Prime included same dyn layers from the mains for all sections and individual presented, and it’s only reduced by articulations and mic/mixes choice?

Buying Synchron Harp (Standard) gives you any discount?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2022)

Is the crossgrade prices of 275 & 95 euro a limited time or sale offer? Or will this always be the crossgrade price if you qualify?


----------



## Karmand (May 4, 2022)

Per Boysen said:


> I was given the price 95 when logging in yesterday, so I planned to buy it today. But today my price has been increased to 275. Given this, I will hold off from buying.


Try BestService I did right away and with a few bucks in the best coin my price was USD 86.34


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 4, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Someone knows if Prime included same dyn layers from the mains for all sections and individual presented, and it’s only reduced by articulations and mic/mixes choice?
> 
> Buying Synchron Harp (Standard) gives you any discount?


It did yesterday but now it doesn't.

I believe it is same dynamic layers for strings and woods, reduced for some instruments in the brass and percussion.


----------



## Per Boysen (May 4, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Is the crossgrade prices of 275 & 95 euro a limited time or sale offer? Or will this always be the crossgrade price if you qualify?


The website says "through May 31".


----------



## jamwerks (May 4, 2022)

Great way to get started with VSL !! I started with SE about 10-15 years ago.

(Hurry up already with muted strings and brass, vouchers getting restless!!)


----------



## José Herring (May 4, 2022)

It really does sound good. I'm wondering if I'm up for another "starter" library or if I'll just get frustrated and start upgrading soon after.


----------



## Rudianos (May 4, 2022)

José Herring said:


> It really does sound good. I'm wondering if I'm up for another "starter" library or if I'll just get frustrated and start upgrading soon after.


IMO this is much better than a starter library. If you have runs performance arcs and stuff like that from other libraries you can use those for that.

but these is really truly playable instruments... Can't beat it. And with a close mic you can throw it in any room IR or reverb you like.


----------



## José Herring (May 4, 2022)

The more I listened to the demos the blend of this library is quite remarkable. It balances really well. Maybe because the brass is missing the really loud layers. I'm intrigued. I have lots of loud brass so not too worried about getting more. 
Also, even in it's stripped down form VSL covers a lot of articulations.


----------



## Loïc D (May 4, 2022)

They’ll probably release a full library later, called Optimus Prime.


----------



## Rudianos (May 4, 2022)

José Herring said:


> The more I listened to the demos the blend of this library is quite remarkable. It balances really well. Maybe because the brass is missing the really loud layers. I'm intrigued. I have lots of loud brass so not too worried about getting more.
> Also, even in it's stripped down form VSL covers a lot of articulations.


Some Brass and Strings with Vel all the way up. Trumpet 1 ... Strings tutti ... Brass Tutti - Some sforzando at end

View attachment Brass Strings.mp3


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2022)

Per Boysen said:


> The website says "through May 31".


Yeah, I’m wondering if that applies to only the intro price and not the crossgrade price, as I do not see any indication for a non-sale crossgrade price but perhaps I missed it? I guess its possible the crossgrade stops existing after May 31st? Ben can you confirm?


----------



## glyster (May 4, 2022)

How is this different from the epic orchestra?


----------



## Zanshin (May 4, 2022)

glyster said:


> How is this different from the epic orchestra?


Epic Orchestra is just a selection of arts from a variety of VSL libraries. Like a taster really.

Prime is a fairly complete and cohesive orchestra library.


----------



## Ben (May 4, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah, I’m wondering if that applies to only the intro price and not the crossgrade price, as I do not see any indication for a non-sale crossgrade price but perhaps I missed it? I guess its possible the crossgrade stops existing after May 31st? Ben can you confirm?


To my knowledge the crossgrade /upgrade discounts will still be available, but they will not be as low as they are now. 
So these are on intro sale as well


----------



## muziksculp (May 6, 2022)

Thank You VSL. 

The VSL *Synchron Prime Orchestra* sounds wonderful, and having the close mic option with the mix was such a great decision. It makes this library so much more flexible, compared to if it only had a mix option for all the instruments. The Low RAM and CPU footprints are another fantastic feature of this library.

Now... Please release the *Synchron Solo Strings*. Thanks 

Cheers,
Muziiksculp


----------



## Virtuoso (May 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Now... Please release the *Synchron Solo Strings*. Thanks


(and the choir!)


----------



## Rudianos (May 6, 2022)

I really like to see some new types of instruments too... Musette Oboe... like the one featured in Jurassic Park, toy story, Titanic.

Would love to see your guys take on a bass Oboe at that as well.

Alto Clarinet, Contrabass Sax, C Melody Sax

Would also like to see you do a special artist series where you bring in someone like Sabine Meyer. Tom Boyd. Gordon Hunt. Hilary Hahn


----------



## dcoscina (May 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thank You VSL.
> 
> The VSL *Synchron Prime Orchestra* sounds wonderful, and having the close mic option with the mix was such a great decision. It makes this library so much more flexible, compared to if it only had a mix option for all the instruments. The Low RAM and CPU footprints are another fantastic feature of this library.
> 
> ...


I’m really impressed with this library.


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 6, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I’m really impressed with this library.


same here, I'm really liking it! I also think it was a very good decision for VSL to include the close mic/mid mic in conjunction with the room mix.


----------



## José Herring (May 6, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I’m really impressed with this library.


Can you get a decent Marc out of the horns and trumpets with this library? For brass I use a lot of Marc+sus type articulations and that seems to be missing from this offering.


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 6, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Can you get a decent Marc out of the horns and trumpets with this library? For brass I use a lot of Marc+sus type articulations and that seems to be missing from this offering.


It has a sforzando articulation.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 6, 2022)

Do the woodwinds have a tutti patch in prime?


----------



## Aitcpiano (May 6, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Do the woodwinds have a tutti patch in prime?


Unfortunately not. The brass and strings do but not the woodwinds.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 6, 2022)

@Ben, is there any chance of getting a tutti patch for the woodwinds? Tutti patches are great for sketching and seeing as how the strings and brass have a tutti patch, it seems like an odd omission.


----------



## muziksculp (May 6, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I’m really impressed with this library.


Yup.. Same here. 

VSL Rocks !


----------



## dcoscina (May 7, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> same here, I'm really liking it! I also think it was a very good decision for VSL to include the close mic/mid mic in conjunction with the room mix.


I don’t want to diss other developers to boost VSL so I will just say that this seems very comprehensive for an orchestra library at this price point. There are a lot of articulations and variations to be able to write expressive music. It comes down to whether the end user likes the VSL sound. I love it personally and playing these sounds have made me come up with a plethora of ideas, some I’ve never had before insofar as types of figures or approaches. This is the sign of a truly inspiring library.

Disclaimer- I have received a review copy of this library. I will be providing my full thoughts of it in the FSMO June issue. I’m likely to do a play through before that on my own YT channel however.


----------



## holywilly (May 7, 2022)

How are instruments from Prime Edition different from Synchron Series in terms of playability? I read somewhere that legato are much improved?


----------



## gamma-ut (May 7, 2022)

holywilly said:


> How are instruments from Prime Edition different from Synchron Series in terms of playability? I read somewhere that legato are much improved?


I suspect that's more early-adopter enthusiasm than an actual change combined some differences in default patch programming. I just compared the 14-Violins leg patch across Prime and SSP and noticed a difference in transitions...then realised the Prime patch has legato blur set at 30 and the SSP has blur at 0. Set them to the same value and they match up a lot better (without matching mixes 1:1, which naturally acts as a contributor to the perception of difference).


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> @Ben, is there any chance of getting a tutti patch for the woodwinds? Tutti patches are great for sketching and seeing as how the strings and brass have a tutti patch, it seems like an odd omission.


You can always build one yourself.


----------



## ptram (May 7, 2022)

ThomasL said:


> You can always build one yourself.


One of the things that are still missing from Synchron Player is a volume change at the extremes of the pitch range. This prevents for fading instruments in and out in the different ranges. I hope this can be a chance to finally introduce it.

Paolo


----------



## ThomasL (May 7, 2022)

Yes, but that's missing from the tutti brass as well.


----------



## samphony (May 7, 2022)

Ben said:


> It's finally here - a light-weight all-in-one Synchron library, perfect to start your musical adventure, complete your Synchron Collection, or to use on the road: Synchron Prime Edition
> No USB Key required when using the iLok Cloud!
> 
> Don't be fooled by the small installation size of less than 70 GB for *42 instruments*: This library packs a lot of content, without sacrificing quality.
> ...



collaboration with staffpad next? 😉


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2022)

samphony said:


> collaboration with staffpad next? 😉


I would love to see that as well! To be honest, I have no idea if and when there are plans to do that.


----------



## samphony (May 7, 2022)

Ben said:


> I would love to see that as well! To be honest, I have no idea if and when there are plans to do that.


Take your time


----------



## dcoscina (May 7, 2022)

samphony said:


> collaboration with staffpad next? 😉


That would be pretty great! But since SP was bought by MuseScore or Ultimate Gtr, it seems a very remote possibility that more collaborations with sample developers will happen. :(


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

Purchased using my last vouchers for EUR 25. This will go straight to my laptop's system drive.


----------



## samphony (May 7, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> That would be pretty great! But since SP was bought by MuseScore or Ultimate Gtr, it seems a very remote possibility that more collaborations with sample developers will happen. :(


One of their support people stated otherwise. And I believe being part of muse group gives the founders more financial freedom to innovate but that’s maybe something for another thread.


----------



## dcoscina (May 7, 2022)

The thing I especially like about VSL is their legatos. You can achieve very quick phrases using them. I haven’t had the same success with other developers’ legatos (they are fine for lyrical slower fare but don’t seem to work as well for more nimble figures or passages the way VSL can)


----------



## SomeGuy (May 7, 2022)

ThomasL said:


> You can always build one yourself.


Is this how the brass / strings tutti patches were made? Are they just layer patches & not actual tutti recordings?


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Is this how the brass / strings were made? Are they just layer patches?


Synchron Strings Pro All Strings is layered, Synchron Woodwinds Ensemble was recorded as ensembles.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 7, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Is this how the brass / strings were made? Are they just layer patches?





Ben said:


> Synchron Strings Pro All Strings is layered, Synchron Woodwinds Ensemble was recorded as ensembles.


Sorry for being dense, but does this mean Prime has the synchron woodwind ensemble patches?


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Sorry for being dense, but does this mean Prime has the synchron woodwind ensemble patches?


No, you have to upgrade to Synchron Woodwinds or BBO: O + P to get access to these.


----------



## mrfabzzz (May 8, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Not so great for me, 95€ just for harp single notes is .
> 
> But I'm not the target audience (which is the people who own 2 or less Synchron collections).


The price for those who own 2(+) Synchron library is really a steal, amazing!

I'm in a similar case, I have all the Synchron librairies but I was not against a light version for a laptop setup. I asked to the support but there is no plan to add another crossgrade price.


----------



## Casiquire (May 8, 2022)

glyster said:


> How is this different from the epic orchestra?


Epic Orchestra isn't intended to be a complete library. And in my opinion really can't even fill that role even for some basic music. I thought of it as a perfume sample pack. I love having it, maybe I'll even wear it out once every year or so, but it's really just showing me what "a day in the life" would feel like so that I can decide whether I want the full bottle.

I think all devs should do that.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2022)

For a limited time we are offering 30-days demo licenses of Synchron Prime Edition, free for everyone!
Get it from the product page here:





SYNCHRON PRIME EDITION - Vienna Symphonic Library


The Synchron Prime Edition gathers the essential instruments and articulations of our highly successful Synchron Series into one affordable and resource-saving collection that is easy to use, versatile and fun to play.




www.vsl.co.at






Want to check out how the audio demos sound in your DAW?
Download the Prime Edition tutorial file from within the Vienna Assistant!







More info & video walkthroughs here: https://www.vsl.co.at/Starter_Editions/Synchron_Prime_Edition#!Tutorials


----------



## fan455 (May 18, 2022)

Wow, so generous you're! I'd like to use it to complete an unfinished mockup and share.


----------



## manuhz (May 18, 2022)

That's great, very appreciated! Are the new legato expansions already included??


----------



## Zanshin (May 18, 2022)

Ben said:


> For a limited time we are offering 30-days demo licenses of Synchron Prime Edition, free for everyone!
> Get it from the product page here:
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. That is super generous, and unprecedented really. Dang!


----------



## emilio_n (May 18, 2022)

Ben said:


> For a limited time we are offering 30-days demo licenses of Synchron Prime Edition, free for everyone!
> Get it from the product page here:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, this is cool!
You are not only making the best libraries in the market with great support. All this material is gold to learners like me.

Thanks!


----------



## Karmand (May 18, 2022)

...And here is the Prime articulation set for Logic.


----------



## CT (May 18, 2022)

Wow, that's great. I'll try it!


----------



## Flyo (May 18, 2022)

@Ben Hello, how much will last the intro sale for Prime?


----------



## Trash Panda (May 18, 2022)

Flyo said:


> @Ben Hello, how much will last the intro sale for Prime?


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2022)

Flyo said:


> @Ben Hello, how much will last the intro sale for Prime?


Until the end of this month


----------



## Flyo (May 18, 2022)

We have a few days to these in a hurry now! Thanks for the Demo release


----------



## sundrowned (May 18, 2022)

Very nice. Loving the demos from Philip Johnston.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 18, 2022)

I have long hoped that developers provided tutorial files for their demos so we could learn how best to program their libraries (seems like a win-win). These videos and this move by VSL is really fantastic! I don't have Prime, but I do have the Synchron series, so I'm sure I could still find some benefit from the tutorials.


----------



## gyprock (May 18, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I have long hoped that developers provided tutorial files for their demos so we could learn how best to program their libraries (seems like a win-win). These videos and this move by VSL is really fantastic! I don't have Prime, but I do have the Synchron series, so I'm sure I could still find some benefit from the tutorials.


Likewise. I’d like to know if there’ll be a lot of track/preset remapping if opening the tutorial files when you have the Synchron series. Will this be the factor that will make it worthwhile to pay 95 euro cross grade for Prime?


----------



## smellypants (May 18, 2022)

gyprock said:


> Likewise. I’d like to know if there’ll be a lot of track/preset remapping if opening the tutorial files when you have the Synchron series. Will this be the factor that will make it worthwhile to pay 95 euro cross grade for Prime?


I wonder this as well, it would be great if Synchron series versions will be available too!


----------



## smellypants (May 18, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I have long hoped that developers provided tutorial files for their demos so we could learn how best to program their libraries (seems like a win-win). These videos and this move by VSL is really fantastic!


Same! I hope VSL does more from these skilled composers and users of the Synchron libraries!


----------



## Piotrek K. (May 19, 2022)

I would love to try Synchron Prime, but I'm afraid I won't have time for that. Will I be able to activate the demo in a month or so if I deposit it on my iLok account now?


----------



## Ben (May 19, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> I would love to try Synchron Prime, but I'm afraid I won't have time for that. Will I be able to activate the demo in a month or so if I deposit it on my iLok account now?


I don't think so. But I have not tried it yet. 
But you can get it now and let it download and install in the background


----------



## decredis (May 19, 2022)

I'm confused, I got the demo license added to iLok, but when I try to activate it in iLok license manager it says it needs a "2nd generation ilok usb", presumably instead of the local software ilok I usually use, is that right? Do I need to get a usb key for this? @Ben

EDIT: Ignore me, I see I can use iLok cloud to get the activation to work; sorry!


----------



## Ben (May 19, 2022)

decredis said:


> I'm confused, I got the demo license added to iLok, but when I try to activate it in iLok license manager it says it needs a "2nd generation ilok usb", presumably instead of the local software ilok I usually use, is that right? Do I need to get a usb key for this? @Ben








Click on File -> Open Your Cloud Session.
The Cloud entrt should appear in the iLok Manager, where you can drag and drop the license to.


----------



## decredis (May 19, 2022)

Ben said:


> Click on File -> Open Your Cloud Session.
> The Cloud entrt should appear in the iLok Manager, where you can drag and drop the license to.


Thanks!


----------



## Ben (May 21, 2022)

While you are downloading the demo, check out the walkthrough:


----------



## smellypants (May 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> While you are downloading the demo, check out the walkthrough:



Hey Ben, how challenging would it be to use the tutorial files with the full Synchron libraries if we don't own Prime?

Cheers


----------



## Zanshin (May 21, 2022)

smellypants said:


> Hey Ben, how challenging would it be to use the tutorial files with the full Synchron libraries if we don't own Prime?
> 
> Cheers


The marketing for Prime says “What’s more, all patches are compatible with the Synchron Series Collections, which makes it easy to port over your arrangements to be used with these larger libraries.”

So it should be easy.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2022)

Links in first post for both demo and the actual product page dont seem to be working. Was really hoping to demo this library before the sale ends so hopefully this is just a temporary issue? Will try back later today. Attached is a picture of what happens when I click the link


----------



## Evans (May 30, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Links in first post for both demo and the actual product page dont seem to be working. Was really hoping to demo this library before the sale ends so hopefully this is just a temporary issue? Will try back later today. Attached is a picture of what happens when I click the link


Try again? Worked fine for me just now.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2022)

Evans said:


> Try again? Worked fine for me just now.


Yeah it’s working now.


----------

